# The Old Hickory post



## steeley (May 7, 2012)

I started this post because of a mark on a Old Hickory knife and wonder what the history of that was down the rabbit hole here is the image .





[/IMG]




[/IMG]

In 1923, James A. Chrestensen, who had been with the Company for a dozen years, became president and the beginning of the Old Hickory line would begin. His son Robert F. Chrestensen would take over as president after his father retired in 1952. Ontario Knife would expand its role in the cutlery industry with a membership in the American Cutlery Manufacturers Association in which Robert was a past president.

Servotronics purchased Ontario Knife Company in April 1967 and in 1969 they also purchased Queen Cutlery Company a sister company of Ontario Knife. Queen Cutlery manufactures pocket knives mostly for collectors, while Ontario Knife specializes in fixed blade knives. The two cutlery companies complement each other very well and to this day maintain the hard work and dedication in their manufacturing operations that leads to the finely hand crafted cutlery our customers enjoy


----------



## steeley (May 7, 2012)

OK so the history is there . they were into a lot of things here is part of SHAPLEIGH'S catalog and KEEN KUTTER.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (May 7, 2012)

[/IMG]

and of course sharpening stones from the catalog's




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (May 7, 2012)

next '




[/IMG]

from a London catalog.




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (May 7, 2012)

Some razor hones.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (May 7, 2012)

[/IMG]

and now the BEVEL MASTER behold .




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (May 7, 2012)

As always there's pie.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## sachem allison (May 7, 2012)

I have a few of the old shapleighs with out the old hickory marks and some keen kutters squirreled away somewhere. great knives.


----------



## steeley (May 7, 2012)

I just wanted to add this Delmonico Restaurant 1930
look at all the copper lids and the chef steeling his knife.



[/IMG]


----------



## tgraypots (May 7, 2012)

steeley said:


> As always there's pie.


there's pie?


I love that. Jake is cool.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 7, 2012)

The pie cook is too hairy for me this time.


Those India stones were a pretty penny!! No wonder they got passed down until even today.

Gotta love an old hickory.


----------



## steeley (May 7, 2012)

For Eamon.



[/IMG]


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 7, 2012)

Problem solved.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 31, 2012)

When did the company stop using the "Shapleigh's Hammer Forged / 1843" stamp?

Here's why I ask. I got this from a lady at a Farmer's Market recently, she wanted it sharpened, it's her main kitchen knife from her grandmother:


----------



## steeley (May 31, 2012)

well Shapleigh the hardware retailer was around to 1962 but the some brands or trademarks were sold or drop and change to Kleen Kutter one was in 1923 then name changes like Norvell Shapleigh and there are some markings going to 1934
Ontario started the old hickory line in 1923 but the Shapleigh stamp was still being used well in to the 1930's so 
the moral of the story is Trade mark . 
1923- but they still stamp there knives after it was sold to Ontario but we are talking a bout a hardware retailer .
:fanning:


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 31, 2012)

sweet, you the man!!!

I can't believe this ladys just using it, no big deal, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I felt privileged to sharpen it, and it was a cool experience, just thinking that I was taking part in an almost 100-year cutlery continuum. A knife with the life every knife deserves.


----------

